# Teaching myself to quilt



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

I lost my knitting mojo and decided to teach my self to quilt,I'm enjoying it but have so much more to learn.
Here is my latest quilt,which was hand quilted in Peale


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow and you are just learning that is terrific. I love the colors.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Most excellent!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

xxjanexx said:


> I lost my knitting mojo and decided to teach my self to quilt,I'm enjoying it but have so much more to learn.
> Here is my latest quilt,which was hand quilted in Peale


I think ya got it. LOL Beautiful


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## kazzza (Mar 8, 2013)

Beautifully done.. It does look so professional.
I would like to do some quilting in the coming years.. Not sure if i would attempt it myself.. I will be looking to do a few classes.


----------



## carolinaemily (Jan 3, 2016)

How perfectly beautiful. How on earth did you manage to teach yourself to quilt? I started looking at some books on quilting but gave it up as it looks very labour intensive - plus the fact I probably haven't got the required skill!!! How did you actually teach yourself to quilt? I admire your obvious talent.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

carolinaemily said:


> How perfectly beautiful. How on earth did you manage to teach yourself to quilt? I started looking at some books on quilting but gave it up as it looks very labour intensive - plus the fact I probably haven't got the required skill!!! How did you actually teach yourself to quilt? I admire your obvious talent.


Thank you I started off small doing cushion covers,YouTube was a godsend,yes I've made lots of mistakes but I've learnt from them,if you can do running stitch you can quilt,1/4 " seam every time, measure twice cut once,good luck


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Your quilt is lovely. I joined a quilting group to learn to quilt but found it was not for me although I never get tired of looking at the beautiful quilts. Still wishing I enjoyed it because I admire those of you who quilt. Great work.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Gorgeous x like to do all different crafts including quilting xx


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

lovely!


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

You did a wonderful job. It is beautiful. I have quilted most of my life and just took up knitting about 6 years ago. I still cannot find the time to do both. I hope you will have the time and enjoy both fiber crafts.


----------



## carolinaemily (Jan 3, 2016)

xxjanexx said:


> Thank you I started off small doing cushion covers,YouTube was a godsend,yes I've made lots of mistakes but I've learnt from them,if you can do running stitch you can quilt,1/4 " seam every time, measure twice cut once,good luck


Thanks for the tip - I'm heading off to YouTube!


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## dottyinsc (Jan 19, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work. Looks like you have been quilting a long time.


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

It's beautiful!!!! You definitely have the knack for quilting. Keep up the good work and post more pictures.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful quilt. Hand quilting is so relaxing.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wonderful Job !! Keep up the good work.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice . looks like ya got it down pat.


----------



## Greenlady46 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lovely work. I too started teaching myself to quilt about a year ago. I have come a long way, but still have to laugh at my early efforts (some really ugly table runners)! I was able to make three lovely applique quilts for my grandchildren for this past Christmas, so all the hard work was worthwhile. Meanwhile, I believe I will be quilting for years to come. I just love it, and of course there's all that stash...


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful, nice job, I am making quilts for my children for a keepsake I am just learning too. I am all knitted out for a while. lol.Where do you get your patterns ?


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice job, very pretty.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You are definitely in the groove!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Elegant! You are on track.


----------



## drea1947 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good for you for trying something new. I was glad to hear that you
hand quilted your quilt. I know machine quilting is so
Popular now but still love to hand quilt.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> Your quilt is beautiful, nice job, I am making quilts for my children for a keepsake I am just learning too. I am all knitted out for a while. lol.Where do you get your patterns ?


Lots of free and pay for patterns on the net. This site has a bunch of pretty ones: http://www.quilterscache.com/QuiltBlocksGalore.html

they are free


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very pretty quilt! You are doing great!


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful quilt.

I too am taking a break from knitting and teaching myself to to quilt and am doing my first (practice) quilt for my husband. It is the same pattern, but with different material that I will use for a baby quilt for my niece's first child. Both will include machine embroidery and will be machine quilted. I tried hand quilting on a cheater block many years ago and decided I would never be able to hand quilt a whole quilt. I can stitch forward, but not up, down, side ways or backwards, which means it has to be small enough to fit in a hoop. I have the piecing done for the practice quilt and getting ready to do the embroidery and quilting. Wish me luck.

There are tons of blogs, retail sites, YouTube, and craftsy to learn from. With the technology today, you can learn anything online which is a God send when you live in the boonies like I do.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful quilt


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I quilt also and it looks like you are doing a great job. Like your pattern.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

good for you...i am a hand quilter and find it very relaxing.of course it is very slow for my old hands!!
Blessings and enjoy your quilting, it has been a life saver since my Beloved died
Blessings


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Very soothing when you are hand quilting....provided it isn't against the clock!!Lindseymary


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

It's a beautiful quilt - looks perfect to me. Keep it up!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful job. :thumbup:


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

amberdragon said:


> good for you...i am a hand quilter and find it very relaxing.of course it is very slow for my old hands!!
> Blessings and enjoy your quilting, it has been a life saver since my Beloved died
> Blessings


Thank you I just feel it's more personal and relaxing,I'm sorry to hear you have lost a loved one,one day at a time my lovely.

I suffer from psychosis and depression and yes it's basically saved my life x


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Greenlady46 said:


> Lovely work. I too started teaching myself to quilt about a year ago. I have come a long way, but still have to laugh at my early efforts (some really ugly table runners)! I was able to make three lovely applique quilts for my grandchildren for this past Christmas, so all the hard work was worthwhile. Meanwhile, I believe I will be quilting for years to come. I just love it, and of course there's all that stash...


Mine was a cushion cover,well several ,then the great nieces and nephews had to endure my efforts for birthday present,oh yes the stash,but you need to buy more fabric as there is never nothing in there to match what you want to make😂😂😂


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

sand dollar said:


> Your quilt is beautiful, nice job, I am making quilts for my children for a keepsake I am just learning too. I am all knitted out for a while. lol.Where do you get your patterns ?


Just don't rush it.....Pinterest ,craftsy,you,tube or magazines


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

drea1947 said:


> Good for you for trying something new. I was glad to hear that you
> hand quilted your quilt. I know machine quilting is so
> Popular now but still love to hand quilt.


I have had a go at machine quilting,but I didn't like it,and didn't feel in control,and I enjoy hand quilting,there's nothing better then putting that first bit of quilt sandwich in the hoop😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> Beautiful job. :thumbup:


Thank you😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

Betsy's World said:


> It's a beautiful quilt - looks perfect to me. Keep it up!


Thank you....just don't look too close lol


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> It's gorgeous!


Thank you 😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

mama879 said:


> Wow and you are just learning that is terrific. I love the colors.


Thank you😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Most excellent!


Thank you😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

WindingRoad said:


> I think ya got it. LOL Beautiful


Thank you😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

abc123retired said:


> Very nice!


Thank you😀


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

kazzza said:


> Beautifully done.. It does look so professional.
> I would like to do some quilting in the coming years.. Not sure if i would attempt it myself.. I will be looking to do a few classes.


Thank you.....go for it !


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

Fabulous....I once worked with a lady who made quilts. She used to bring them to work when we worked a night shift..I was amazed at what she created and all hand stitched...Well done on teaching yourself...A very talented lady...xxxx


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you...lots to choose from.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

beautiful. I hand quilted a panel for my grand daughter and used pearl cotton. I really like it


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful! Good job!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

knitpick said:


> beautiful. I hand quilted a panel for my grand daughter and used pearl cotton. I really like it


I love using perle cotton and big stitch😊


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

isaacsnan said:


> Fabulous....I once worked with a lady who made quilts. She used to bring them to work when we worked a night shift..I was amazed at what she created and all hand stitched...Well done on teaching yourself...A very talented lady...xxxx


Thank you😊


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Your quilt is great. Always remember, there are no quilt police! If it makes you happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

KittyMomma said:


> Your quilt is great. Always remember, there are no quilt police! If it makes you happy, that is all that matters.


A lady after my own heart😊


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great job. love the color combo.


----------



## carolinaemily (Jan 3, 2016)

xxjanexx said:


> Thank you I started off small doing cushion covers,YouTube was a godsend,yes I've made lots of mistakes but I've learnt from them,if you can do running stitch you can quilt,1/4 " seam every time, measure twice cut once,good luck


YES! YouTube is amazing - so much help out there by way of step-by-step videos. I spent yesterday afternoon trawling through the videos and I now have a clear idea of what I'm going to do. I also ordered The Quilter's Bible from Amazon. Now I'm looking at 'charms packs' and 'fat quarters'! See I'm getting there! Thanks so much for your help. Happy quilting!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

carolinaemily said:


> YES! YouTube is amazing - so much help out there by way of step-by-step videos. I spent yesterday afternoon trawling through the videos and I now have a clear idea of what I'm going to do. I also ordered The Quilter's Bible from Amazon. Now I'm looking at 'charms packs' and 'fat quarters'! See I'm getting there! Thanks so much for your help. Happy quilting!


You go girl,the quilters bible was the first quilting book I ordered,it's amazing,if you need any help please message me x


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

It's beautiful! You have mastered it!


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

Beautiful! I love your color choices.


----------



## carolinaemily (Jan 3, 2016)

xxjanexx said:


> You go girl,the quilters bible was the first quilting book I ordered,it's amazing,if you need any help please message me x


So kind and much appreciated. You've inspired me - thanks very much!


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

I recently started quilting and I found a really good site for tutorials. Missouri Star Quilt Company sells material and has great and easy projects.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Lovely, I think you are hooked.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

AggieAggie said:


> I recently started quilting and I found a really good site for tutorials. Missouri Star Quilt Company sells material and has great and easy projects.


They also have loads of videos,you can get the app or YouTube


----------



## AggieAggie (Jul 5, 2014)

The tutorials are great! Jenny Doan's, from the Missouri Star Quilt, makes quilting look fun an easy.


----------



## carolinaemily (Jan 3, 2016)

AggieAggie said:


> I recently started quilting and I found a really good site for tutorials. Missouri Star Quilt Company sells material and has great and easy projects.


Yes, I found Missouri Star Quilt Company too! The demonstrator is really good and takes you through the processes step-by-step. My Quilters Bible arrived this morning - can't wait to sit down with it later on today!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

what a wonderful piece of work. You're so talented!


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

carolinaemily said:


> Yes, I found Missouri Star Quilt Company too! The demonstrator is really good and takes you through the processes step-by-step. My Quilters Bible arrived this morning - can't wait to sit down with it later on today!


Ooo exciting xx


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

knittingforever said:


> what a wonderful piece of work. You're so talented!


Aww thank you x


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

That is really really good!    two thumbs up


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

xxjanexx said:


> I lost my knitting mojo and decided to teach my self to quilt,I'm enjoying it but have so much more to learn.
> Here is my latest quilt,which was hand quilted in Peale


I am amazed at how sharp your star points are for a newbie! Most new quilters don't get that pattern to come out as great as yours did! What a great job! You have great skills!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

AggieAggie said:


> I recently started quilting and I found a really good site for tutorials. Missouri Star Quilt Company sells material and has great and easy projects.


I love them! She can take a difficult block and turn it into an easy process.

She recently was in Phoenix and gave a class that I was dying to attend. Unfortunately I had to miss it but am hoping she will be back.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> I am amazed at how sharp your star points are for a newbie! Most new quilters don't get that pattern to come out as great as yours did! What a great job! You have great skills!


The dreaded star points!! They did give me a bit of trouble to start and not all off them are exact,but I've learnt and most importantly I've not been put off doing them....thank you for your kind comments x


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

AggieAggie said:


> Beautiful! I love your color choices.


 Thank you Aggie,I'm must admit I'm not normally very good with colour but even I'm pleased with the way it's turned out x


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

xxjanexx said:


> You go girl,the quilters bible was the first quilting book I ordered,it's amazing,if you need any help please message me x


How you getting on? X


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I talked with some of my friends, watched many video's and looked at anything I could before I started. I use a sewing machine for all my work. I knit so slowly that I wanted something I could use right away. I started small then worked into quilts. My first quilt was so much fun I really enjoyed it now I'm working on a duvet cover for my bed it will be a quilt but like a envelope. I will be quilting the top just added extra material on the back to. I can slip my old beat up (from the dogs making nests) quilt into it. I bought some shams from salvation army (just $3. each) just to cut up for the design and making them the vocal point I have about 14 blocks I have to sew. I bought some other material to add to it. I will post when it is done. I have been quilting for 2 years now it was on my bucket list. I do knit,spin, quilt and rag rug weave, I do some needle weaving also. I'm looking forward to weaving on a heddle loom very soon. All of you ladies thinking you should try but do not I think you should it is so much fun. Remember take it easy do something small just to see if you like it place mats or a table runner. Oh then the stash starts. Yup I have a little corner in my house that is bulging already. Just like my yarn. lol lol


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

mama879 said:


> I talked with some of my friends, watched many video's and looked at anything I could before I started. I use a sewing machine for all my work. I knit so slowly that I wanted something I could use right away. I started small then worked into quilts. My first quilt was so much fun I really enjoyed it now I'm working on a duvet cover for my bed it will be a quilt but like a envelope. I will be quilting the top just added extra material on the back to. I can slip my old beat up (from the dogs making nests) quilt into it. I bought some shams from salvation army (just $3. each) just to cut up for the design and making them the vocal point I have about 14 blocks I have to sew. I bought some other material to add to it. I will post when it is done. I have been quilting for 2 years now it was on my bucket list. I do knit,spin, quilt and rag rug weave, I do some needle weaving also. I'm looking forward to weaving on a heddle loom very soon. All of you ladies thinking you should try but do not I think you should it is so much fun. Remember take it easy do something small just to see if you like it place mats or a table runner. Oh then the stash starts. Yup I have a little corner in my house that is bulging already. Just like my yarn. lol lol


Yes you can get some good bargains.....looking forward to seeing your quilt.
How do you find the time to do all that you do!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

xxjanexx said:


> Yes you can get some good bargains.....looking forward to seeing your quilt.
> How do you find the time to do all that you do!!


I do a little of each every week or try to. Some times it's just knitting or just spinning but lately much quilting. My rag rug loom is in the basement and have only made 2 rugs off it need to get more rags to make more the material for the last 2 I bought. They were for the kitchen and the bathroom I love them they have been washed so many times and they still look great.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty, is that your firts project? Looks amazing.


----------



## ssusan (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

ceciliavillabona said:


> Very pretty, is that your firts project? Looks amazing.


Thank you...no but it is my first large quilt????


----------



## aussiebead (Sep 22, 2015)

I am a fan of youtube too for learning quilting. So much to offer us.


----------



## JulietteR44 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

